# your system does not support DEVFS or UDEV [Risolto]

## pistodj

Dopo numerose ore e ore di compilazione sono giunto ad avere un sistema completamente funzionante ora si tratta solo di mettere a posto alcuni accorgimenti.

Al'avvio mi si presenta una schermata che mi dice...

```
* The gentoo Linux system initialization script have detect that

* your system does not support DEVFS or UDEV. Since Gentoo Linux

* has been designed whit these dynamic /dev managers in mind, it is 

* highly suggested that you build support for it into your kernel.

* please read the gentoo Handbook for more information!

```

io spulciando nel manuale leggo:

Se si sta utilizzando un kernel 2.4 e si sta installando Gentoo da stage3 ci sono alcune impostazioni da modificare. Dal momento che Gentoo utilizza udev di default e udev nbon è supportato nei kernel 2.4 è necessario utilizzare devfsd e rimuovere udev.

il problema è che uso un kernel 2.6.11 hardened da stage 3 per cui nn dovrebbero esserci problemi... sapete se ho sbagliato qualche altro passaggio??Last edited by pistodj on Thu Aug 25, 2005 3:52 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## eaglematt

Ciao anch'io ho questo pb 

da quello che ho scoperto centra qualche file in /dev ma non sono riuscito a capire quale visto che quello segnalato ./devfsd non è presente

se qualcuno ne  sa qualcosa.....

PS è un pb che si è verificato dopo un aggiornamento di baselayout alcuni mesi fa solo che l'errore era diverso cioè non vedeva correttamente le device

Caio ciao Matt

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Domanda banale:

Siete sicuri di avere emerso udev?

----------

## comio

Condizione necessaria per avere uded funzionante è che sia compilato nel kernel e che venga emerso il pacchetto udev

----------

## Opossum

Anche nel caso tu voglia utilizzare devfs anzichè udev è necessario abilitare lo opzioni corrispondenti nel kernel (è sufficiente seguire le istruzioni della guida di installazione di gentoo per trovare le opzioni necessarie). Inoltre ho notato che sulla 2005.0 è necessario emergere devfsd (cosa che invece sulla 2004.1 non era necessaria).

----------

## Lestaat

Io l'ho emerso e ho lo stesso problema.

Quando ho compilato il kernel con genkernel ho messo l'opzione --udev, mi ha segnalato che era deprecata perche per i kernel 2.6 l'opzione è attiva di default, ma all'avvio mi da quell'errore.

Ho ricompilato anche a manina ma non cambia nulla.

----------

## pistodj

ineffetti ora che ho installato udev nn ho più quel problema....

però la cosa che non capisco è dove sia scritto che devo installarlo ... nn l'ho ancora visto scritto nella guida.

cmq ora mi resta un altro piccolo problema e poi sono ok!!

```
* WARNING: /etc/init.d/serial missing; skipping ...
```

cos'è che ho fatto di male per meritarmi ciò ?  :Wink: 

Grazie!!

----------

## comio

 *pistodj wrote:*   

> ineffetti ora che ho installato udev nn ho più quel problema....
> 
> però la cosa che non capisco è dove sia scritto che devo installarlo ... nn l'ho ancora visto scritto nella guida.
> 
> cmq ora mi resta un altro piccolo problema e poi sono ok!!
> ...

 

per favore rimetti il titolo precedente. Poi apri un topic con la nuova domanda (sempre se non ne esista già uno... quindi prima fai la ricerca).

Le regole sono queste: usare altri topic se sono attinenti alla domanda oppure aprirne nuovo.

ciao

----------

## eaglematt

Per quanto riguarda me ho seguito la guida alla lettera ricompilando a mano il kernel ed emergendo udev infatti dopo il messaggio di errore udev viene caricato e tutto va alla grande

Matt

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Bene  :Very Happy:  Se avete risolto, aggiungete [risolto] o [ok] al titolo del 3d, editando il primo post

----------

## comio

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda me ho seguito la guida alla lettera ricompilando a mano il kernel ed emergendo udev infatti dopo il messaggio di errore udev viene caricato e tutto va alla grande
> 
> Matt

 

rimane il fatto che udev non viene caricato. Quindi io indagherei. per esempio, prova a vedere se ci sono processi legati ad udev eseguiti (usa il comando ps). 

Poi dovresti fornire un po' di info sul tuo sistema (tipo versione portage, kernel, versione udev, ...) in modo da poter capire meglio.

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

io non ho risolto nulla

udev è già emerso

il kernel ha le giuste opzioni

ma il messaggio di errore me lo da cmq

----------

## bender86

Guardate nel file /etc/conf.d/rc. Dovrebbe esserci una linea che specifica come gestire i device.

----------

## eaglematt

ecco le info 

baselayout 1.11.13-r1

kernel 2.6.12 gentoo ma il pb si presentava anche prima

portage 2.0.51.22-r2

udev 058

poi udevd viene caricato lo stesso

```
ps aux|grep udev

root       951  0.0  0.0   1436   372 ?        S<s  Aug24   0:00 udevd

```

per quanto riguarda rc in conf.d su sistemi installati di recente il pb non si presenta, carica udev e fine senza dover modificare la conf  :Sad: 

Graxie e ciao a tutti

MAtt

----------

## comio

 *eaglematt wrote:*   

> ecco le info 
> 
> baselayout 1.11.13-r1
> 
> kernel 2.6.12 gentoo ma il pb si presentava anche prima
> ...

 

intanto mi sento di suggerirti di passare ad una versione di udev recente (067 mi pare). 

Provo un po' a vedere cosa genera la scritta di errore... magari ti dico il test che devi fare...

ciao

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

la versione stabile di udev ora è la 058

----------

## comio

L'errore di mancanza compare se vengono verificate le seguenti condizioni:

1) è stato specificato noudev oppure 

2) il kernel è minore di 2.6.0 oppure

3) non esiste /sbin/udev oppure

4)  esiste il file /dev/.devfsd

dal file /sbin/rc

```

...

                # Check udev prerequisites and kernel params

                if [ "${udev}" = "yes" ]

                then

                        if get_bootparam "noudev" || \

                           [ ! -x /sbin/udev -o -e "/dev/.devfsd" ] || \

                           [ "$(get_KV)" -lt "$(KV_to_int '2.6.0')" ]

                        then

                                udev="no"

                        fi

                fi

...

                # OK, if we got here, things are probably not right :)

                if [ "${devfs}" = "no" ] && [ "${udev}" = "no" ]

                then

                       clear

                       echo

                       einfo "The Gentoo Linux system initialization scripts have detected that"

                       einfo "your system does not support DEVFS or UDEV.  Since Gentoo Linux"

                       einfo "has been designed with these dynamic /dev managers in mind, it is"

                       einfo "highly suggested that you build support for it into your kernel."

                       einfo "Please read the Gentoo Handbook for more information!"

                       echo

                       einfo "    http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/"

                       echo

                       einfo "Thanks for using Gentoo! :)"

                       echo

                       read -t 15 -p "(hit Enter to continue or wait 15 seconds ...)"

                fi

...

```

ciao

----------

## n3mo

Facile che sia la 4, ho avuto lo stesso problema, e tutto si è risolto eliminando il maledetto.

 :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Facile che sia la 4, ho avuto lo stesso problema, e tutto si è risolto eliminando il maledetto.
> 
> 

 

quel file dovrebbe essere creato in fase di avvio di devfsd e cancellato quando muore (così mi pare)... quindi è strano che sia lì!

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *n3mo wrote:*   Facile che sia la 4, ho avuto lo stesso problema, e tutto si è risolto eliminando il maledetto.
> 
>  
> 
> quel file dovrebbe essere creato in fase di avvio di devfsd e cancellato quando muore (così mi pare)... quindi è strano che sia lì!
> ...

 

meno strano su mio sistema dato che avevo devfs prima.....

 :Smile: 

cmq non riesco a cancellarlo...

Operation not permitted....e nun c'è verso!

che faccio?

----------

## comio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*    *n3mo wrote:*   Facile che sia la 4, ho avuto lo stesso problema, e tutto si è risolto eliminando il maledetto.
> 
>  
> 
> quel file dovrebbe essere creato in fase di avvio di devfsd e cancellato quando muore (così mi pare)... quindi è strano che sia lì!
> ...

 

controlla il kernel... probabilmente hai compilato anche devfs... quindi disabilitalo!

----------

## Lestaat

Ho tutto disabilitato....e poi all'avvio ho nodevfs nelle opzioni del kernel

```
[/home/lestaat]$ rm /dev/.devfsd

rm: impossibile rimuovere `/dev/.devfsd': Operation not permitted

..::[root@localhost][gio ago 25][17:12:42]::..

[/home/lestaat]$ la /dev/.devfsd

crwxrwxrwx  1 root root 254, 0  1 gen  1970 /dev/.devfsd

```

perdonatemi l'ignoranza ma che significa quella c?

----------

## comio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Ho tutto disabilitato....e poi all'avvio ho nodevfs nelle opzioni del kernel
> 
> ```
> [/home/lestaat]$ rm /dev/.devfsd
> 
> ...

 

devi essere root per cancellare quel file  :Smile: 

c sta per dispositivo a carattere.

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

ma sono root

```
..::[root@localhost][gio ago 25][17:44:00]::..

[/home/lestaat]$ rm /dev/.devfsd

rm: impossibile rimuovere `/dev/.devfsd': Operation not permitted

```

----------

## comio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ma sono root
> 
> ```
> ..::[root@localhost][gio ago 25][17:44:00]::..
> 
> ...

 

ho visto il prompt con "$"...  :Very Happy:  sorry

fai un "ps|grep dev" vieamo cosa hai che ronzola...

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

 :Mad: 

c'avevo già provato ma

```
..::[root@localhost][gio ago 25][17:44:07]::..

[/home/lestaat]$ ps|grep dev

..::[root@localhost][gio ago 25][17:51:42]::..

[/home/lestaat]$

```

te lo posto tutto va

```
..::[root@localhost][gio ago 25][17:52:50]::..

[/home/lestaat]$ ps ax

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        S      0:00 init [3]

    2 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    3 ?        S<     0:00 [events/0]

    4 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]

    5 ?        S<     0:00 [kthread]

    8 ?        S<     0:00 [kacpid]

    7 ?        S<     0:01 [vesafb]

   80 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd/0]

  127 ?        S      0:00 [pdflush]

  128 ?        S      0:00 [pdflush]

  130 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/0]

  129 ?        S      0:00 [kswapd0]

  132 ?        S      0:00 [jfsIO]

  133 ?        S      0:00 [jfsCommit]

  134 ?        S      0:00 [jfsSync]

  135 ?        S<     0:00 [xfslogd/0]

  136 ?        S<     0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

  137 ?        S      0:00 [xfsbufd]

  726 ?        S      0:00 [kseriod]

 1143 ?        S      0:00 [khubd]

 1543 ?        S      0:00 [khpsbpkt]

 1874 ?        S<     0:00 [ata/0]

 2338 ?        S<     0:00 [reiserfs/0]

 2401 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd

 7359 ?        Ss     0:00 metalog [MASTER]

 7360 ?        S      0:00 metalog [KERNEL]

 7869 ?        S      0:00 [kgameportd]

10033 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

10726 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

10910 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

10912 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

10913 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

11035 tty1     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

11042 tty2     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

11043 tty3     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

11044 tty4     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

11045 tty5     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

11094 tty6     Ss+    0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

11148 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/X11R6/bin/xdm

11151 ?        S      0:08 /usr/bin/X -auth /etc/X11/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-W11155 ?        S      0:00 -:0

11225 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-session

11268 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/gnome-session

11270 ?        S      0:01 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2 5

11276 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

11281 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/bin/esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 16

11285 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate -11287 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon --oaf-activate-iid11301 ?        S      0:00 xscreensaver -nosplash

11327 ?        Ss     0:00 metacity --sm-save-file 1119373029-11245-1826091323.m11329 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-vs5LEQ/ -11331 ?        Ss     0:01 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11335 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/wnck-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GN11336 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11337 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11339 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mini_commander_applet --oaf-activate-iid11341 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/multiload-applet-2 --oaf-activate-iid=OA11343 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFI11346 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFI11347 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFI11348 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11349 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11350 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11352 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mapping-daemon

11353 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11354 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11355 ?        S      0:00 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-k0apBF/ --sm-cl11356 ?        S      0:00 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-vs5LEQ/ -11357 ?        S      0:00 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-vs5LEQ/ -11359 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/clock-applet --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:G11361 ?        S      0:00 /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:11363 ?        S      0:00 /bin/bash /usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher

11379 ?        S      0:12 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

11383 ?        S      0:00 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

11384 ?        S      0:00 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

11386 ?        S      0:00 /opt/firefox/firefox-bin

11394 ?        R      0:01 gnome-terminal

11395 ?        S      0:00 gnome-pty-helper

11396 pts/0    Ss     0:00 bash

11397 ?        S      0:00 gnome-terminal

11399 ?        S      0:00 gnome-terminal

11414 pts/0    S      0:00 su

11417 pts/0    S      0:00 bash

11456 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps ax

```

e la cosa divertente è quell'

```
 2401 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd
```

----------

## Lestaat

ri-uppo il post perchè io ancora non ho risolto.

----------

